# Transmission Problems



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Does anyone know if a 5 speed lsd tranny out of a 1993 maxima will fit in my 1989 se? I want a higher top speed and my tranny is grinding. Anyone know of a cheap place to buy one? (Local salvage yards don't carry any 5 speeds) Thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, they'll fit, but you have to swap the front wheel hubs too. The axles are slightly larger in diameter than yours.
I've also heard the carrier bearing bracket on the back of the engine must be replaced.. 
There's some small wiring issues that need taken care of as well (plugs are different), but otherwise it's a direct swap.. bolt patterns are the same and you can use the same clutch and flywheel.


----------

